# fish tank cleaning crew



## adarsh93 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a 55 gallon tank that is adequately filtered and maintained. However, I have about 3 inches of sand/gravel(gravel bed with sand on top), and I am afraid the sand won't be adequately aerated. I was wondering what kind of fish would be a good "cleaning crew" for the tank(plus i like watching bottom feeders that dig into sand,etc.). I have a cichlid tank with 7 convicts, a JD, and a electric yellow lab. If you can give me names of compatible pleco species that eat algae effectively, snails that aerate the sand well, crabs/crayfish that dig in the sand(and provide entertainment for me,lol), and any other organisms that will give me a complete "ecosystem" in my tank, that would be great!
Of course, I know I have to do water changes, yada yada, but I want to see "nature at work" and see them cleaning the tank,etc.! P.S. if any of you live near Springfield,VA, please suggest the best places to get these fish/inverts.

Thanks,
Adarsh


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i would like to know the same thing as well. but have a few more aggressive cichlid in my tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is hard to be more aggressive than convicts when they spawn. Have they spawned yet? How big are they?

Malaysian Trumpet Snails are good at going through the sand, and are unlikely to be killed by your fish, or a nuclear holocaust.

Crabs/Crayfish are likely to be killed in with cichlids, the first time the molt.. They have been known to eat sleeping fish too.

Bristelnose plecos are the most effective algae eaters.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had good luck with the Bruno pleco.... mine is about 6 inches long and the african's leave him alone


----------



## adarsh93 (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys for the quick replies.

so the crab/crayfish won't be a great idea? what if i can remove the crab/crayfish when it molts?(is that even possible) also, are bristlenose plecos the same price and have same effectiveness of bruno plecos or rubber plecos? plus, is there any shrimp-type creature or any creature that burrows in the sand which can help pick excess food and aerate sand?

thanks so much,
adarsh


----------



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

I added 2 BN plecos to my 90. Best thing I ever did! I rarely have to scrub any algae now! I also added 2 cats....they are the best for maintaining the floor!


----------

